# my 1st hedgie sonic



## super_sonic (May 20, 2009)

i have just recently bought a little pygmy named sonic, im not too sure what color he is. i have had him for a week now, and i love playing with him every day, i didnt get him from a breeder, i picked him up from a pet store in Columbia MD, not just because their is no breeders that i know of around here, but because i want him to have a happy life not left out just because he was from a store and not a breeder, i know a few people around that refuse to buy animals from a pet store because they usually take bad care of them and are more prone to having health problems, but here are some pictures of my buddy sonic.

http://i643.photobucket.com/albums/uu15 ... /sonic.jpg

http://i643.photobucket.com/albums/uu15 ... sonic2.jpg

http://i643.photobucket.com/albums/uu15 ... sonic3.jpg

http://i643.photobucket.com/albums/uu15 ... sonic5.jpg

http://i643.photobucket.com/albums/uu15 ... sonic6.jpg

http://i643.photobucket.com/albums/uu15 ... sonic4.jpg


----------



## o0bibitte0o (Apr 22, 2009)

Awww he is absolutly adorable! :mrgreen: I would guess chocolate snowflake for the color... But you must wait the opinion of others ^^ 

And I think you should put him on polar tissue instead of that type of litter. He seem to have some difficulty to walk easily in all that stuff


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

o0bibitte0o said:


> Awww he is absolutly adorable! :mrgreen: I would guess chocolate snowflake for the color... But you must wait the opinion of others ^^
> 
> And I think you should put him on polar tissue instead of that type of litter. He seem to have some difficulty to walk easily in all that stuff


I agree that looks very tuff to walk on.
As for the color if he is at least 9 weeks old take some pics and post them under color help Reaper will tell u the color if lilysmommy dont tell u 1st


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

P.S. love the name  we could never have enough Sonics


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats on Sonic!  He is definitely a cutie.

I have to agree that he (and you) would probably prefer to switch to fleece liners. Doing a search in the Housing and Accessories forum will give you lots of information on that.


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

As far as petstore animals are concerned, I feel like it is better sometimes to sacrifice one to save many other from the poor treatment that a petstore provides. Not only do the little ones have a horrible life while in the store, new owners are sent away with very poor information and most are never properly cared for. One small case in point is the fact that in an earler post you mentioned using a hamster ball AND allowing your hedgie to play with ferrets. Hamster balls should be avoided due top the fact that there is very poor ventilation and what ventilation there is, is provided by narrow slits that can catch hedgie nails and toes and cause serious injury. Also, there is nothing to be gained from introducing your Hedgie to a ferret or your family cat. Not only can these bigger animals cause injury to your little one, they can also share other things like illness and mites. I am in no way calling you a bad owner for doing these things, but these are just two examples of some bad information that our little ones fall victim of so often. And by purchasing from a pet store it shows a potential market and therefore possibly subjects many more hedgies to improper care and poor information.. Once again, I am in no way calling you out or trying to chastize you, just simply giving my point of view on the great pet store debate.

Welcome to the boards, you little one is adorable. Please read as much as you can on these boards so you can give your little guy the long and healthy life he so richly deserves.

Chad


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Sonic is just adorable. Please come by often. There are some wonderful people here who can teach you so much about caring for your new little one.


----------



## Barbk917 (May 22, 2009)

I MUST SAY YOUR HEDGEHOG IS ADORABLE, AND I DONT THINK ANYTHING BAD FOR GETTING THEM FROM A PET STORE, ITS NOT THEIR FAULT AND THEY NEED LOVE TOO  BESIDES THAT, I GOT MY HEDGEHOG FROM A STORE AND THE WORKERS DIDNT EVEN KNOW THAT HEDGEHOGS PLAYED WITH TOYS, THEY TRIED TELLING ME THAT HEDGEHOGS DONT USE WHEELS OR CLIMB OR PLAY...GOOD THING I DID MY HOMEWORK!! SO YOU SHOULD TOO. WHEN IT COMES TO THE BEDDING YOU ARE USING, I USED THIS STUFF CALLED CAREFRESH FOR THE FIRST WEEK I BROUGHT NAPOLEON HOME, AND I NOTICED HOW DUSTY ALL OF IT WAS AND DIDNT WANT NAPOLEON BREATHING IT IN, I DONT THINK IT COULD BE THAT GOOD, SO NOW I LAY OUT OLD FOLDED BEDSHEETS, TOWELS, AND BLANKETS. AND FOR INSIDE HIS LITTLE CUBBY HOLE, I PUT MY SHIRTS IN THERE THAT HE CAN BURROW IN AND GET USED TO MY SMELL. TO USE THE REST OF CAREFRESH BEDDING, I PUT IT IN HIS LITTER BOX BECAUSE HE IS ALREADY USED TO POOPING IN THAT STUFF, AND IT ACTUALLY WORKED PERFECTLY, HE GOES IN HIS LITTER BOX  BUT I READ A COUPLE POSTS UP ABOUT TOYS AND BALLS, NAPOLEON DOESNT LIKE USING HIS WHEEL, SO I DO LET HIM USE A BALL (NOT FOR TOO LONG AND WITH SUPERVISION) BUT HE SEEMS JUST FINE, SO ITS ALL PREFERENCE OF YOUR LITTLE HEDGIE. GOOD LUCK


----------



## super_sonic (May 20, 2009)

those were actually pictures of his bedding for about the first hour i had him, i didnt have anything else but the carefresh so i decided to use it, i read on here that some people also prefer it compared to others, and other people dont like it because of the odor, i decided not to use it, i have 3 fleece blankets placed on top of each other on the bottom of the cage which i clean twice a day, i bought several other fleece blankets that i had made into hedgie bags, and set the other blankets to the side of his cage so i can switch them out and clean them daily. and ill be sure not to use the ball anymore, it was actually a ferrit ball, one of the bigger ones, but i guess that doesnt make any differenct they still get no air. ill stop using that for sure, and as of buying him from the store, i took him to the vet the same day i picked him up since it wasnt that far away, he said that he seemed to be in perfect health, had no mites ot fleas, the only bad thing about him bas he need a massive bath, and i did that almost immediately after getting home. i read on i think this site or maybe another one that using the "no tears oatmeal" shampoo is very highly recommended for cleaning a hedgehog, it was so hard to wash his belly and legs until i decided to get my laptop and see if their was an easy way to get this area, and i thought it was pretty cool i didnt know that if you kinda pinched the neck of a hedgehog or ferrit like you would pick up a cat, it temporarily paralizes it. this made it alot easier for me to clean crust of who knows what off of his feet and ears  it was actually upsetting to see something treated so badly, then i held him in a shammy and fleece blanket to warm him up, i also read that some people use blowdryers on low to dry them off, but i just didnt think that sounded so safe.


thanks for the info everyone didnt mean to reply with a novel about random stuff lol


thanks for the great info everyone^^


----------



## cynthb (Aug 28, 2008)

Welcome! It's good to see that you've started in the right direction, and he's a very cute little guy  I definitely agree about the towel dry vs. hair dryer, it's noisy and scary for the little guys, plus towel drying gives some extra snuggle / bonding time.


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

Sonic is very cute , as for colore i am going to guess chocolate chip snowflake!!!! just popped into mind when i saw him, congrats, and welcome to HHC also


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

omg! what a beautiful little guy! hehe
congrats one your new baby! 
deffinitly post more pics of this little cutie! we can never get enough pictures :lol:


----------



## AlesanaHedgie (May 1, 2009)

Congrats on your Sonic,
but ughm there's a breeder right next to you,
haha. Joppa MD, Stasi, where I got my Alesana from. 
She has tons of babies right now, just an fyi :]

http://www.terrapinhedgehogs.com/

Like 10-15 mins from Baltimore :]


----------



## super_sonic (May 20, 2009)

yeah i actually just checked that place out online about an hour ago over my girlfriends house, if i do end up getting another ill have to go check them out


----------



## Hedgehog madness x (May 15, 2009)

LarryT said:


> o0bibitte0o said:
> 
> 
> > Awww he is absolutly adorable! :mrgreen: I would guess chocolate snowflake for the color... But you must wait the opinion of others ^^
> ...


Thats Care fresh bedding.... I was going to use that bedding but do you t hink it wont be a very good idea?


----------

